# STOLEN - 16 Ft Red Maravia Cataraft



## slavetotheflyrod

That sucks. 

With any luck karma will catch up to these thieving low-lifes and you'll get your rig back and they'll get a crash course in how to dodge cocks in county jail.


----------



## pinemnky13

I'll keep my eye out around here down valley


----------



## akblair

We think it might be an inside job so they will have to get rid of it! It's a huge boat. Hard to miss!


----------



## watermonkey

On the lookout.


----------



## brendodendo

Alison, can you post a picture of the boat? Where / what yard did you have it at? (pm me if you want along with those above that live in bonedale). Super bummed to hear that this happened in Carbondale. The good thing is, if it is still in the valley, it will be found eventually. Did you make a police report?


----------



## windknot2

I will keep an eye out over in the North Fork area. A picture would be helpful if you have one.


----------



## akblair

Here are two photos. It all came from DRE so the dry boxes etc might say DRE.


----------



## jwithers

I boat in Montana and I'm always checking out boats on Craigslist. I will keep my eyes open. That sucks man! Karma is a Bitch!


----------



## mttodd

If you have the serial # , you might post it. Maravia can get it for you if you know where and when it originally sold. Hope you get it back!


----------



## akblair

Good idea! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Whoapiglet

Could it be? 
MARAVIA WITH DOWNRIVER FRAME


----------



## BarryDingle

Verry interesting.....but no phone number


----------



## watermonkey

I'm in Carbondale - if you'd like, I will contact the seller and go and look at the boat, take some pictures, and take pictures of the house, license plate numbers, trailer, etc. Let me know, and I'll do some recon for you. If it does seem like your boat, let me know how to proceed - seems it would be best to contact Johnny Law asap. Send me a pm and we'll go from there.


----------



## pinemnky13

I contacted the guy and its a green self bailer


----------



## akblair

Thanks everyone . . just saw this. I got soo excited! Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## gwoodcat

Any luck?! I have the same cat but purple tubes.. This sucks!


----------



## slamkal

here's a craigslisting in Boise. Doesn't say the color.

16' Maravia Cataraft package - $2600 (Boise)
Two section breakdown frame, custom built by Cascade Fabrication. It comes with 3 10' oars, dry box, a large multi-day cooler and a custom engine mounting assembly. The tubes are in great shape with no holes or patches. Call 919-97four4


----------



## slamkal

you might also not restrict your search to 16' boats. someone trying to sell it might advertise as a 14' boat and then when they find a potential buyer they say, "yeah I guess since you mention it was a 16' boat ... I've been thinking its a 14' since I bought it"


----------



## slamkal

I saw a red 16' maravia in the gear sales section of mountainbuzz probably about 6 months ago. Any idea when it was taken? The admins might be able to pull up the original ad ...


----------



## akblair

Hi everyone! We still haven't found the boat but here is another close up shot. Thanks so much for all the leads.


----------



## krashhadley

That sucks, we'll keep an eye out in the Junction area. As mentioned though, karma is a raging bitch, especially when the river is the one dealing it out. I hope you get you boat back.


----------



## ranchman44

Did you ever get the serial numbers listed .I am in central usa and will keep an eye out also headed east for a week memorial day and will keep an eye out . But will need the numbers . I had a couple of canoes stolened a few years back and had a tough time getting the sherriff dept to do any thing about it . Finally told the office to leave and we would handle the situation . he then arrested the thieves and later released them as they said it was there brothers and he was some where in texas and they did not know where the boats came from . At least we got 2 of the 3 boats back. we had turned in pic's of boats .


----------



## shattusi

sorry to hear. that truly sucks... i will keep a look out in steamboat area and when on river in general. you will get it back. maybe post something in other big water spots. idaho, west virgina... if they were gonna sell it, the best chance for that is gonna be where the water is. maybe post some thing on the nrs gear swap site as an ad... pretty tight river communities it will come back.


----------

